# Is it legal in India to relabel t shirts and sell them.



## ukp (Jul 13, 2012)

I create my own designs . I want to purchase bulk T shirts from a manufacturer , print my own designs on them , remove the manufacturer lablel and replace them with my own company name and sell them to stores and malls.
Is this legal to replace the manufacturers labels with my own?
I am from India.


----------



## prabhavrocks (Nov 11, 2014)

everything is legal in india... jus dont get caught


----------



## iChris (Oct 5, 2009)

That's alot of work but I agree don't get caught


----------



## Hetzer (Oct 18, 2013)

There are manufacturers that can help you to make the shirts in the way you would like them to be and make your own labels, there is no need to order blank t-shirts then remove the manufacturer label.


----------



## saee (Oct 14, 2013)

the laws are very strict in India, matter of fact, India is expensive too, not getting caught is just luck, they are just being kind and let it go, but why do you say that, you can just order T shirts, with your own brand name, why u want to order someone else brand name and then remove the label, you are doubling your labe costs... if you need help to source t shirts pm me


----------



## js7287 (Aug 20, 2014)

where in india is a good wholesale manufacture for children tank tops?


----------



## saee (Oct 14, 2013)

just google tirpur and you will get a lot of leads,
if still you could not find pm me


----------



## js7287 (Aug 20, 2014)

thank u and I will!! Jessica


----------



## bahvaaneeh (May 9, 2015)

Hey Sai.

Hope you are doing great! I am from Hyderabad. I had gone through your replies in the forum. Seemed to be most helpful and relevant. Is it possible for you to guide me regarding tshirt manufacturers. Would be grateful. I know tiruppur is the hub, however, like the other member mentioned, is it possible for a manufacturer to sell without labels on them or put our labels onto them to decrease the overall costing? Tried messaging you privately, however doesnt go through as it says you have exceeded your inbox space and have to clear the messages inorder to receive new one's. looking forward to your reply. Hope this post finds you. 



Thanks a ton


----------

